# 1x1 WR Single/Average - 0.05, 0.10



## Ethan (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UljxydelSBw
Sweet.


----------



## nigtv (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't get it, that's not the WR. Shouldn't this be in the video section?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2009)

Too slow to enjoy, sorry. Maybe if the scrambling like 3x3x3 wasn't included?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 23, 2009)

I've done 0.02/0.04. 
http://cube.garron.us/records.htm


----------



## Ethan (Nov 23, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I've done 0.02/0.04.
> http://cube.garron.us/records.htm




But I picked up the cube and slammed it back down epically.


----------



## Kxg (Nov 23, 2009)

I've wasted 5 minutes of my life.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Kxg said:


> I've wasted 5 minutes of my life.


Wasted even more time time typing that reply.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 23, 2009)

Kxg said:


> I've wasted 5 minutes of my life.


You actually watched the entire video?
It was just a joke.


----------



## Kxg (Nov 23, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > I've wasted 5 minutes of my life.
> ...



I know. So was my post. 

(come on, how retarded must you be not to understand that 1x1x1 *solve* is a joke?)


----------



## Ethan (Nov 23, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > Kxg said:
> ...



True, true,
I have, though, seen such stupid people in comments on YouTube 
("Hey 1x1x1 solv don kownt en yer reelay cheter)


----------



## Kxg (Nov 23, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan said:
> ...



You should've made tutorial rathen than average in that case.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 23, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > Kxg said:
> ...



Not in my video, though.
Someone's 1x1x1 2x1x1 and 3x1x1 relay


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow... Definately reverse scramble.








(jk)


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Wow... Definately reverse scramble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you caught me. =/


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 24, 2009)

You used the wrong scrambler! scrambles for the 1x1x1 are for example:

x,y',x',y',x2,y


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol wow. The video started slow though. 
I can solve a 0x0x0 though.
Wanna see me do it again?Wanna see me do it again?Wanna see me do it again?
But where can you get a giant Rubik's Logo?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2009)

Impressive, but can you do it BLD?


----------



## Steyler (Nov 24, 2009)

lol i just wasted my time too


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Impressive, but can you do it BLD?



Not only can I do it BLD, but I can do it OH BLD in sub .10 

On a side note -
YOU ARE SO AMAZING AT BLD. 
I can't believe anyone could even come anywhere close to finishing a 2x2-7x7 relay, and in sub-3 hours!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 24, 2009)

You reversed it, there's clearly evidence. Notice the way the shadow in the bottom left hand corner jumps? That would clearly be impossible unless reversed.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> You reversed it, there's clearly evidence. Notice the way the shadow in the bottom left hand corner jumps? That would clearly be impossible unless reversed.



Someone already caught me for faking, you're just making it worse!

*cry tear cry*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 24, 2009)

1x1 is the best puzzle ever guys. Don't put Ethan down. 
*cries too*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Impressive, but can you do it BLD?



I'm not sure about him, but this guy sure can:


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive, but can you do it BLD?
> ...



Fake, you obviously did the same sequence of cube rotations and just did it backwards, and then played the video backwards and used tricky lighting effects to give the appearance of a solve. I know this because the lighting on your white sticker slightly shifts to the LUR corner for approximately 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706 milliseconds (which just so happens to be exactly equal to Pi, which is impossible to achieve except from a cut, edited state) from 1:13 to 1:17 at about 1:15, but I can't be sure because you edited so well. Also, the speed of your cube rotations are way too fast for a human to perform, even on any type of insane performance boosting drug. 

You may have fooled everyone else, but I wasn't fooled for a second, even with your tricky shading effects and super-advanced green screen masking technology, and your precise editing. Mwhahahahaha!


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

rickcube said:


> 1x1 is the best puzzle ever guys. Don't put Ethan down.
> *cries too*



I agree, its my favorite to solve too! And they have to put down my great accomplishment which I worked at for exactly 23 years 224 days 12 hours 23 minutes 42 seconds 3.231124123452034958126 milliseconds. 
And they call it fake!  *cough cough* which it was *coughsauce coughity cough* 

:fp what idiots...


----------



## KConny (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Impressive, but can you do it BLD?



We did 1x1 multi BLD simulated on 3x3. The goal is just to orient it to a predefined orientation. I think we did at Benelux Open one year, I can't remember if Istvan or me got the WR.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 24, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> You used the wrong scrambler! scrambles for the 1x1x1 are for example:
> 
> x,y',x',y',x2,y



+1. The scrambles are not fake 3x3 moves.

Official 1x1x1 25 move scramble from qqtimer; x y2 x' z y x z' y2 x' z' x y' z' x z y z x' y' x' z x2 y2 x2 y2 

You suck.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2009)

Erm, the best time was 0.06, not 0.05. Was that part of the joke?


----------

